# Advice needed regarding Vehicle Tech (Reserved) vs Medical Assistant (Reserved



## kaldera7005 (20 Feb 2017)

Good day, everyone,

I am trying to make decision and decide whether I want to be a Vehicle Tech or Medical Assistant in Reserved. By the way, I have a V4 vision. Can any experienced members give me advice about that?

1. As a reserve which of these two occupations will give me opportunity to travel (either within Canada or other countries) and explore?

2. As a reserve, which of these two occupations will give me opportunity to work on combat skills or roll out with combat units on the field?

and

3. If I ever decide to leave the Force one day and want to travel and work aboard, which of these two occupations will help me as a skilled worker?

Thank You!


----------



## mariomike (20 Feb 2017)

kod006 said:
			
		

> I am trying to make decision and decide whether I want to be a Vehicle Tech or Medical Assistant in Reserved. By the way, I have a V4 vision.



All things Vehicle Tech (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1675.175
8 pages

See also,

Vehicle Tech
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+mariomike+toronto+police+union&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=--WqWJiTKsiC8QeTwaf4DQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+vehicle+tech&start=10


Medical Assistant
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+mariomike+toronto+police+union&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=--WqWJiTKsiC8QeTwaf4DQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+med+a

Vision
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+mariomike+toronto+police+union&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=--WqWJiTKsiC8QeTwaf4DQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+vision


----------



## kaldera7005 (22 Feb 2017)

Thank you! I will look into those link!


----------



## mariomike (22 Feb 2017)

kod006 said:
			
		

> Thank you!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

